# Games Workshop Releases Civil War and Death Worlds



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

GW has announced the release for two more Battle Missions expansions on the iPad. From their site:



> *Civil War and Death Worlds*
> 
> From Dan Harden at 16:05 BST
> There are two new Digital Products available to pre-order today - Warhammer: Civil War and Warhammer 40,000: Death Worlds. Long-standing readers of White Dwarf may remember these articles from older issues of the magazine where they were first featured in monthly instalments. They've now been compiled, brought up-to-date with current rules and released as downloadable content for your iPad.
> ...


Product Pictures can be seen in the WD Daily Blog here.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Shame they are iPad only. I might have bought Deathworld if it were in hard-copy.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Deathworld is only 5.99€, so I might pick it up somewhere along the line. These rule supplements have actually been sort of cool. They are a bit expensive for what you get, but so is everything GW. 2.99€ would be a better price tag imo.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Jeez, I remember them from yonks ago


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

only being available for ipad slightly pisses over any potential for this


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Finally GW are making good use of iBooks.this looks fun but i with doelago a fiver is a bit expensive


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

As I continue to sit on my arse and wait for an android release lol


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Boc said:


> As I continue to sit on my arse and wait for an android release lol



This, if they ever get off their ass and make this content on something Android based I will most likely never buy a print version of their stuff again.


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

Doelago said:


> Deathworld is only 5.99€, so I might pick it up somewhere along the line. These rule supplements have actually been sort of cool. They are a bit expensive for what you get, but so is everything GW. 2.99€ would be a better price tag imo.


I got the Tau Altar of War missions thingy to test out the iBooks idea when I got my new iPad and I don't think £5 was too much to ask for it, tbh. I do think that these sort of small rules suplements are a much better use of the platform than full codexes - something completely non essential which is small enough to have a pretty low set up cost, and cheap enough that people can pick it up without feeling they're shelling out masses of money without getting a physical product.


----------



## d3m01iti0n (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh I'm sure you could make it work. I mean, there is really no other option provided for Droid users. I dont think being forced to purchase hardware not produced by GW in order to enjoy my GW hobby is a way to do business. Makes me feel left and that the company doesnt want my business.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

im wondering if GW have signed some form of exclusivity clause with ibooks or simply dont have the know how to get this stuff on android, people have cited android having piracy issues being the reason they dont publish for android, but piracy is nothing new and is pretty much par for the course,recent research has proven that those who were going to download something for free were highly unlikely to pay for it anyway and in many mediums the "free" download or ability to stream something leads to a sale. 

If they have signed an exclusive deal i think the company has made a huge mistake, android is by far the largest smart phone OS and they are making significant gains in the tablet market and apple have become very unpopular because of there constant court cases against Samsung. 

plus add to that the emergence of kindle fire tablets and windows tablets,GW have really limited there potential sales revenue. I know one person in my group of family and friends who owns an ipad, and she is mocked for it constantly, almost everyone else has a smart phone or tablet or kindle or something other reader that uses android.

I have been accused of being a GW apologist, but i cant defend the Ipad decision.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> im wondering if GW have signed some form of exclusivity clause with ibooks or simply dont have the know how to get this stuff on android, people have cited android having piracy issues being the reason they dont publish for android, but piracy is nothing new and is pretty much par for the course,recent research has proven that those who were going to download something for free were highly unlikely to pay for it anyway and in many mediums the "free" download or ability to stream something leads to a sale.


They simply chose to use the .iBooks format because it is the only format that does exactly what they want it to do. And the .iBooks format is only written by iBooks Author, made by Apple, for the Mac, and the files are only readable in iBooks and iBooks Author. 



bitsandkits said:


> If they have signed an exclusive deal i think the company has made a huge mistake, android is by far the largest smart phone OS and they are making significant gains in the tablet market and apple have become very unpopular because of there constant court cases against Samsung.


"Very unpopular" is a odd word to use after they just published record sales for both iPads and iPhones. I don‘t think anyone gives two fucks about the court cases against Samsung, since they are just as bad.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I would not say that Ipad is the wrong option to take for GW, they are just restricting themselves by not being open to Android as well. It should not be an either/or choice.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

ipad only is sheat.
I really hope we are going to see this material released in other format. It seems cool stuff btw.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

d3m01iti0n said:


> Oh Im sure you could bootleg it and find a reader compatible with Android to use it.


With _very_ little effort.


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

The iPad only thing must be frustrating if you've already got a 'droid device instead, but I do think that Doelago has it right here - it's pretty easy for GW to produce iBooks stuff, it's just a matter of someone getting the text and pictures into (presumably a full, enterprised size, commercial equivalent of) iBooks author. They do that, and they've got an eBook that's gonna work on any iOS 6 device.

As far as I've seen, there's no universal equivalent to cover android devices for interactive books, so getting the content onto them would need GW to either buy in or develop a solution. Since Android devices vary widely, and there are still devices on sale using the last 3 versions of the operating system, ensuring universal compatibility isn't trivial.

I don't think they will have signed any exclusivity agreements, but I guess they'll be weighing up the numbers on expected sales vs development costs. I do wonder if issues like this cloud things like sales figures which state that the App Store makes more money than Google Play; if lots of companies are simply not making stuff available on android devices, then the sales figures will lag behind.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

EmbraCraig said:


> The iPad only thing must be frustrating if you've already got a 'droid device instead, but I do think that Doelago has it right here - it's pretty easy for GW to produce iBooks stuff, it's just a matter of someone getting the text and pictures into (presumably a full, enterprised size, commercial equivalent of) iBooks author. They do that, and they've got an eBook that's gonna work on any iOS 6 device.
> 
> As far as I've seen, there's no universal equivalent to cover android devices for interactive books, so getting the content onto them would need GW to either buy in or develop a solution. Since Android devices vary widely, and there are still devices on sale using the last 3 versions of the operating system, ensuring universal compatibility isn't trivial.


they would only need to put it out in either Kindle or Epub versions and that would cover pretty much anyone with either a phone or tablet,plus this really is a no brainer for GW, its not like Ibooks has the book market sewn up and other reading/publishing software is a novelty act, plus GW already publish stuff to be read on Kindle etc through Black Libary.


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> they would only need to put it out in either Kindle or Epub versions and that would cover pretty much anyone with either a phone or tablet,plus this really is a no brainer for GW, its not like Ibooks has the book market sewn up and other reading/publishing software is a novelty act, plus GW already publish stuff to be read on Kindle etc through Black Libary.


I'm gonna have to disagree with you on this one - mobi and epub do a great job for novels, but are horrible formats for anything that you're likely to need to move back and forward between in the manner that you use a game book (I've used several RPG products in those formats on my Kindle, they don't really do the job for anything you don't go through in sequential order. I dunno if the kindle touch or fire might make the experience better).

I well marked up and hyperlinked HTML document, or a well done PDF file could both work, but both of those suffer would suffer from potential piracy problems that have already been mentioned.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Even if there was a way of getting them on iPhones and iTouches, then there would be a larger amount of people who would buy them, granted a small screen isn't as good but I would certainly get a couple of them for my iTouch, tablets are still a very small market especially the proportion of which are iPads.

On another note, what is Civil War? I have the death worlds supplement but I have never heard of the other ones, is basically how to play the same armies against each other?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Yep, rules for fighting the same armies against each other. I imagine the Skaven and Dark Elf ones will be the most interesting.

Midnight


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

civil war sounded interesting, if there was an aplication of it to 40k. Similiarly Deathworlds could also represent the Badlands and the like for WHF.

seems like these could have been easily manipulated to be used in both systems (prolly could to some degree) but I would pass even if I owned an Ipad/etc.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Wad Deathwrorlds only in one issue, as I have one with some deathworlds stuff and because I only get WD now and then I didn't know whether it was a supplement from over a couple of issues


----------

